# What is F.C.I Registration?



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what this is? I am looking into a puppy (Non Golden) That is AKC and F.C.I. I have never heard of the F.C.I before.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The FCI is an international dog club.

FCI - General information


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't know either ... so I googled & found this ... 

Registries, Canine Registry, AKC, UKC, FCI



> *Fédération Internationale Cynologique (FCI)*
> 
> The FCI is the World Canine Organisation. It was created on May 22nd, 1911 with the aim to promote and protect purebred dogs. It includes 80 members and contract partners that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges. *FCI is not a registry and does not issue any pedigree.* The FCI activities include: keeping records of the results of international shows and certificates of Champion of Beauty, Working, Agility, Obedience, and Race; confirmation of the titles, updating and translation of the breed standards, maintaining a record of lists of judges, translation and updating of the various international regulations, and setting up the calendar of the international dog shows.
> Currently, the The FCI recognizes 332 breeds categorized into 10 groups: Sheepdogs and Cattle Dogs (except Swiss Cattle Dogs), Pinscher and Schanuzer - Molossoid breeds - Swiss Mountain and Cattle Dogs and other breeds, Terriers, Dachshunds, Spitz and primitive types, Scenthounds and related breeds, Pointing Dogs, Retrievers - Flushing Dogs - Water Dogs, Companion and Toy Dogs and Sighthounds. Standards of these breeds are owned and developed by specific countries.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Lyndi was FIC but i am not sure of FCI. 

Here are many type of registery out there.

Here are just a few:


ACA - American Canine Association

APR - American Puppy Registry

APRI -American Pet Registry Inc.

AMW - Archive of Merit Worldwide

ARBA- American Rare Breed Association
Show organization and registry, you do not have to register with them to show, but they will only accept ARBA, UKC, FCI, and USBCorp registrations to show in their events and to collect an ARBA Championship. 

BIC - Bordeaux International Canine

CKC- Canine Kennel Club (do not confuse with Canadian Kennel Club)
Show organization and registry, you do not have to register with them to show, but at one time you had to register with them to collect a CKC Championship.

CKC - Continental Kennel Club (do not confuse with Canadian Kennel Club)

DRA - Dog Registry of America

EKC - European Kennel Club 

EKCHD - European Kennel Club Hungarian Division 

FAC - Federation of Rare Breed

FIC - Federation of International Canines

FORB -Federation of Rare Breeds
Show organization/registry, you must be registered with them to show in their events 

IABCA -International All Breed Canine Association
Show organization/registry, you can show in their shows without registering with them, but if you must register with them to collect an IABCA Championship. 

KKC - Krystal Kennel Club

NKC - National Kennel Club

NPBA - National Pet Breeders Association

NAPDR - North American Purebred Dog Registry

SKC -States Kennel Club
Show organization/registry, you must be registered with them to show in their events 

UABR - United All Breed Registry

UAKC - United American Kennel Club

UCI - United Kennel Club International 

UKC - Universal Kennel Club (do not confuse with United Kennel Club) 

USKC - US Kennel Club

WWKC - World Wide Kennel Club


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> My Lyndi was FIC but i am not sure of FCI.
> 
> Here are many type of registery out there.
> 
> ...



WOW...I didn't realize there were that Meany out there.


----------

